# Son of Meat in the middle



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello all,
Just putting out the word for you all that there will be a smallish version of the Meat in the Middle race at my place on Saturday the 31st of March. $7.00 gets you racing and eats. (this is KC BBQ here guys! Pulled pork, Brisket, Pork ribs, beans and all the fixin's)

We will try to race two classes:

Indy cars ala ECHOR/MAHOR http://www.mahorkc.com/car.html


Fray cars or Mahor Super stock. http://www.mahorkc.com/car.html

Fast time qualifying, then heats where three transfer,a limit of two move ups is possible.



qualifying starts at 5:00 pm. 

Please call 816-217-9378 for more info.
Or email Tim Leppert at:
[email protected]


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wish I could make it. Went to the Meat last year and really enjoyed it. A couple of guys from our group here in Dallas are planning on coming. Hope ya'll have a great race!


----------

